# 20 mako for sale



## riptide

This is a 20' mako that I restored to sell, it has had a  documented restoration ,asking price is 16500
This boat sat for 20 years under cover 








Deck replaced ,and raised 1'' with nidacore
new tank sender and hoses 
custom livewell 
new windscreen
all new hardware 
new wiring and electrical 
new starboard doors and trim 
new pumps 
Imron paint
new rub rail 








more pics on classic mako and my website.
Thanks Karl[urlhttps://sites.google.com/site/riptideboatworks/home][/url]


----------



## TidewateR

droool


----------

